# VA Educational Benefits for our wives?



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the Filipina wife of a 100% and permanently disabled US Military Veteran who is living full time here in the Philippines is eligible for educational benefits from the VA?

I received a letter from the VA stating that my wife and dependents are eligible for these benefits and they sent this notice to me here to my Philippine address, so they know that I live here and that I have a Filipina wife but then when downloading the appropriate VA application form, (22-5490), it asks for items that I do not have...such as a US Social Security Number for my wife, and the State approved educational code for the college she will be attending.

Because we live here, she does not have a US Social Security Number assigned to her and also because we live here, her school will be a local university and not a stateside college or university.

So, has any disabled US veteran living here in the Philippines ever applied for and received any educational benefits for their spouse while living permanently in the Philippines...and if you have, do you have any suggestions for applying for these benefits for my wife?

My wife is very interested in completing her Masters Degree and is planning on returning back to school full time and these earned benefits would certainly come in handy when paying for her books and tuition and other educational expenses.

Any suggestions, tips or advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have filed income tax as married she would have to get an ITIN which would be used as the SSAN.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu,

I would first start by getting the word straight from the horses mouth. Contact the VA either by phone or email.
Also, check withe the RAO at your closest VFW/DAV post. That is the only way I know to get accurate information that you must have.

Ya might even visit with (an American citizen *only*) at the Embassy there in Manila.


Jet Lag


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Filipina wife of a 100% and permanently disabled US Military Veteran who is living full time here in the Philippines is eligible for educational benefits from the VA?
> 
> I received a letter from the VA stating that my wife and dependents are eligible for these benefits and they sent this notice to me here to my Philippine address, so they know that I live here and that I have a Filipina wife but then when downloading the appropriate VA application form, (22-5490), it asks for items that I do not have...such as a US Social Security Number for my wife, and the State approved educational code for the college she will be attending.
> 
> ...


Call MVARO 632-550-3888

Tell them you are interested in the Chapter 35 benefit you described and they will tell you what to do. 

They have a Fax where you can expedite the application process or use Air21 to send the apps. 

http://www.va.gov/directory/guide/facility.asp?id=681


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Filipina wife of a 100% and permanently disabled US Military Veteran who is living full time here in the Philippines is eligible for educational benefits from the VA?
> 
> I received a letter from the VA stating that my wife and dependents are eligible for these benefits and they sent this notice to me here to my Philippine address, so they know that I live here and that I have a Filipina wife but then when downloading the appropriate VA application form, (22-5490), it asks for items that I do not have...such as a US Social Security Number for my wife, and the State approved educational code for the college she will be attending.
> 
> ...


First get the ITIN its easy I'd call VA but to be honest they will give you a questionable answer. I'd research as VA here in my opinion is lackadaisical. If they don't know they will tell you no. They are not helpful as they could be. I've been fighting with them for over a year now and still no answer the VA SEC has not responded to the 4 email I have sent. The VA IG never responded. The US Senate Committee on VA Affairs did not respond, The U.S. House Committee Jeff Miller never responded. We have 0 representation from elected officials.


----------



## nwlivewire (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is the WEAMS site - the VA GI BILL site that lists all schools worldwide tat approved for GI Bill usage. You can search by state or country.

Be sure once you locate a school in the RP, to click on the word "Programs" under that specific school, then click on "Institution of Higher Learning". Not all degree programs are approved for all schools. Some schools are approved for only certain degree programs. If you want to attend a certain school, see if that degree program has already been approved. If not, you may end up having apply for approval and then wait a year to get the VA to approve it (if it does give the OK).

I'm heading to Dumaguete to attend Silliman and ****** Oriental State University. VA WEAMS website already has both schools approved for the degree programs I'll be enrolled in.

nwlivewire

http://inquiry.vba.va.gov/weamspub/buildSearchInstitutionCriteria.do


.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on the 100% P&T...I received mine a couple of months ago and I know what a relief it is to get that rating.

Can't give you an answer to your question, but I see no reason why the VA would say no to the Chapt 35 benefit as they can not say who you can and can not marry. 

Thanks for your service.

JM101


----------

